# slowly rising PH



## popeye (19 Oct 2014)

Hi all

This is my first post. 
After some advice. Over the past few months I have noticed my PH gradually increasing from 7.1 to 8.4 (Aquatronica, regularly calibrated) and nothing has ever been changed in the tank. 
My system is fed via a drip feed constant water change setup and incoming PH is 7. 
The only thing I have changed is my return feed from a 90 degree bend to a duckbill which I think maybe has been causing quite a restriction to my tank turnover. Could this be the cause?

Thanks all. Popeye


----------



## Andy Thurston (19 Oct 2014)

Is there anything in the tank which is adding to the kh? This could explain the rising ph. I have ji3 in mine, which contains lime, and it raises the ph by .1 per week if i dont change enough water often enough.

Ps hello and welcome


----------



## popeye (19 Oct 2014)

Thanks for your reply. 

No not that I know of. My KH is 5 and GH is 11


----------



## Bhu (19 Oct 2014)

I was wondering that, what hard scape and substrate do you have? Else it must be down to what your dosing. Are you 100% sure that your tap water is as you say neutral?

Also what's your temperature? If it's really warm then co2 deficiency could be messing with the PH? Hard to know without knowing all the parameters involved with this tank.


----------



## popeye (19 Oct 2014)

Hi thanks.

I have only just added a few plants and started dosing since yesterday. Tank is 27c as I have some discus. Yes Defenatly 7, checked and double checked with a couple of other checkers other than my Aquatronica.
Dosing Neutro T and Neutro co2 just as per instructions but not sure if this is enough. 
Tank volume 550lt with sump

Sorry just some wood, not sure what type and my substrate is JBL Manado. 
Bog wood been in there for a year or so but not had this problem for that long.


----------



## Bhu (19 Oct 2014)

The bog wood is acidic... No issue there.

But read this...

http://www.jbl.de/en/aquatics-freshwater-products/detail/3398/jbl-manado#faq

I think that this sheds some light on the issue... Was it new substrate? Did you clean it well enough?

Looks like you will have to do some very big water changes for a week or two hey!


----------



## popeye (19 Oct 2014)

The substrate is new but PH was same before this was introduced. Maybe It's coincidence, I will just have to go with it for a while and see what happens. my KH and GH are not high however!


----------



## popeye (20 Oct 2014)

been advised that it could be my filter media as it was the case before the substrate was changed. My filter media is Sera Siporax professional.
Anyone had there filter media effect PH over time?

Thanks


----------



## dw1305 (20 Oct 2014)

Hi all, 
If your tank wasn't planted? and now it is? You may find it is just to do with changes in the amount of dissolved oxygen in the tank water. 

Try taking the pH early in the morning, before the lights come on. In that case it would have more dissolved CO2 (which will depress pH). 

As the plants start photosynthesising they will both drive CO2 levels down and add dissolved oxygen to the tank water. Because oxygen is the base in OH-, it will cause the pH to rise. 

Have a look at this thread <http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/maxing-co2-in-low-techs.29856/page-3#post-329612>
 

cheers Darrel


----------

